# Hebden Bridge



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Any decent coffee to be had in Hebden Bridge?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Cafe Solo is OK.

I'll be up there next week


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Cheers for that.


----------

